

Ask HN: Web hosting for LAMP - MySQL now, MongoDB later? - atiw

Wondering what do you guys use for hosting PHP web apps? Scalability is the main concern here.<p>I am guessing everyone just start with shared hosting services, and switches to VPS and finally dedicated as things take off.<p>I've used hostmonster and dreamhost, and there are some very peculiar things I need to follow as far as their DB names and such things are concerned.<p>So, it would be great to have most freedom to tweak certain settings, such as PHP params, and ability to choose DB names for now.<p>It's not such a big PITA...but changing DB names between production and development is not my favorite task....it's just one more thing to remember always....<p>I am not such a big fan of AWS and such services, esp for LAMP.....where you can save a few bucks in the beginning, when it's most important.<p>Ohh....I am using MySQL, for now, but would love to have an option to use MongoDB later on as well, since it looks like it might scale much better for what I am planning.<p>Ideas please. :)
======
atiw
I guess I found my solution by searching HN. I thought we don't have search
anymore since searchyc closed down....and didn't come to HN much in a while.
Anywho....looks like it's a good idea to host the app at shared hosting site
first, and then if it does start showing signs of life at all, switch to a VPS
or dedicated right away.

I guess the takeaway is always plan for the next n steps, while you are making
it happen. Ad esp in case of hosting, always be ready to switch and keep your
options open.

